# Amazon Associates Account



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm trying to sign up for an Amazon Associates Account on blog spot but I can't get past the 'Website Subject & Content' page. I fill out the questions but can't see where to click to get to the 'Start Using Associates Central' Help?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Never mind got it from the amazon website


----------

